# Info on Escapes! to Hot Springs Village



## bigeyes1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone have a property map of this resort?  I need to find out where a certain unit is located.  

Also, are the Los Lagos units lockoffs? I gather they aren't, but wanted to make sure.  Are they all one stories?  

What are the pros and cons of this resort?  I know the one of the pros is golf and that's huge plus (for my DH).  

Last but certainly not least, does anyone have some pics of this resort?  They don't have many pictures at their website, which worries me a bit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLB (Aug 18, 2007)

I can't help with the specifics you want, but golf and lakes are the draw.  Lots of each.

It is one of the Cooper developments.  We are very familiar with Bella Vista, which is the most similar other Cooper development, and some of the other Cooper projects.

The golf course I work at is another one and we get Hot Springs Village and Bella Vista residents/owners on a reciprocal POA perk.  They have nothing but good to say about both.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info!  That's reassuring to hear.  

We want to buy a timeshare that's within driving distance and has golf.  This resort/area meets both.  

I know these (Cooper) resorts aren't Marriott quality.  We're just trying to make sure the Escapes! to Hot Springs Village resort isn't a dump.  Their website has a video tour and it only shows a glimpse of the interior pics at HSV resort.  It gives me the impression they're hiding something and don't want you to see everything.  I know.. Imagination running wild here.  

Anyway, I was hoping someone had a picture album of this resort.  I'm also hoping someone has a property map showing the unit locations. 

Anybody???


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 18, 2007)

I do not have pictures but it is definitely not a dump.  The units are a lot like the ones at Stonebridge in Branson or Bella vista in Arkansas.  There are two type of units, I only saw the kind that lock out.  they are in a nice setting.  the golf is wonderful.  there was a nice activity schedule too.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks, rapmarks.

Okay.  So, if you had  your choice, which would you get:  Hot Springs or Bella Vista?  


Thanks again.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't know which i would choose.  They both are definitely for a golf or boating trip.  Hot Springs does have the city of hot Springs, the historical buildings, and some natural areas to visit.  From Bella Vista you could visit Eureka Springs, Arkansas.  At both resorts we golfed a lot, and went on a pontoon trip one day.  Both resorts are in hugh real estate developments, on hilly roads, and you need to travel a bit to get to golf courses, you can do a different course each day.  Both had a bit of a drive for restaurants.  Both are a big drive for us.  We combined both with a visit to Branson, but Hot Springs is a lot further away.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I ended up calling the resort to get more info on the unit I'm interested in.  They didn't have a resort map to fax me, but were very nice in answering my questions.  Did find out the week I'm interested in is in the older section.  

OMG!! I just received a fax and it's THEM!  Hot diggity dog!!   They sent me a resort map!!!  

That's one down.  Now I need to decide on Bella Vista or Hot Springs.  

Thank you very much for your help.  



Decisions...


----------



## JLB (Aug 18, 2007)

Pick Bella Vista and we could get together.  That is a place we are very familiar with, having stayed there twice a year for many years, to do the War Eagle week craft shows.  We even have some credit for free nights with Vacation Rentals.

BV has like 7 to 9 golf courses and about the same amount of lakes.  More than 20,000 property owners.  The NW AR area has boomed the last ten years, and has everything you can imagine.  For us it's about 60 miles away, or two hours on these roads.     From TX you have good roads all the way to BV, and probably to HSV also.

We have not been to HSV for a long time.  It was our first RCI week, a $99 Bonus Vacation way back in the last century.     It was January, and too long ago to give advice on.

I know from HSV folks I meet here, and from my familiarity with Cooper, that I know it is an OK place, better than Cherokee Village, Horseshoe Bend or Fairfield Bay (which some folks seem to like).


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry Jim.  I went with HSV.  The pros for this resort far outweighed BV.  First of all, it's dual affiliated.  Not that I would use them (esp. RCI), but it's nice to have this option.  

When I looked at the resort map, I found out this unit sits right on the lake!! 
Even though it's an older unit, we love the views even more.  

Another positive is HSV's timeframe.  We love going during off seasons because we can't stand crowds. Plus, I'm not partial to cool/cold weather.   HSV is in May while BV is in Nov.  

Last, but certainly not least.  The price was certainly right at HSV.  Got it at a decent price. Plus the seller is paying part of the closing costs.  Can't beat that!! 

Hopefully, I can do an internal exchange into the other Escapes resorts.  It would be nice to meet you someday.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 19, 2007)

when we were at Bella vista, we stayed in what would be the same type of unit as the older units at Hot Springs Villag3.  Theya re very large and very nice and they are on a body of water in a nice setting.  I think you will really like it and you may have to take up golf too.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 19, 2007)

rapmarks said:


> you may have to take up golf too.



Ick!!  I can't stand golf.  It's sooooo boring.  I didn't say that, btw.  :ignore: 

Glad to hear the older units are nice and roomy.  

Does anyone know about the Escapes! program?  I'm trying to find out if all of the Escapes! resorts are included when doing an internal exchange.  

Do they offer a rental program?  If so, how does it work?  

TIA~


----------



## JLB (Aug 19, 2007)

DW rode while I golfed today.  She rode amazingly well and I golfed amazingly well.  It's a beautiful course and we seldom saw anyone else today.


----------

